

Ask HN: View your huge images on your iPhone (plan, panoramas, art and?) - nico_h

Hi HN<p>Here is my MVP. I am looking for feedback concerning the site, the app and the application.<p>I am also looking at marketing, and while I created the app for myself, I would like to know what market would be interested in it :-)<p>site: 
http://www.displayator.com
======
nico_h
<http://www.displayator.com>

